# Looking for Value Advice '68 GTO Hardtop



## Too Slow '90 (Jan 17, 2015)

New member looking for a little advice.  I am looking at a '68 numbers matching 400/360 4-speed car with no power options. The only option I know of is the endura bumper delete. It is a solid car with a straight body and a good paint job but it is not the original color. Interior is decent but could use a little help. What kind of money (ballpark) is it worth?


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

I think it is probably worth $10K-$15K based on the condition you describe. Matt


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Pictures would help for sure.

Endura delete is pretty rare but I'm not sure what kind of premium they command over a "garden variety" GTO. 

360 HP? So is it a H.O. Endura delete 4 speed with no power options :skep:? Could have been ordered to race (the steel bumper is lighter), what rear axle ratio?

More information please before we throw this into the $10 -15 K pile. :smash:


----------



## Too Slow '90 (Jan 17, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. The engine code is WT. I pulled 360 from the internet somewhere but since posting I have seen WT reported at both 350 and 360. I don't know the rear ratio but can probably find out.


----------



## Too Slow '90 (Jan 17, 2015)

Pictures are on a mobile device and I can only load one at a time.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

OP, Of the 87,684 GTO's sold in 1968, only 2,108 were built with the chrome bumper up front.

1968 Pontiac GTO - High Performance Pontiac Magazine


----------



## Too Slow '90 (Jan 17, 2015)

ALKYGTO said:


> OP, Of the 87,684 GTO's sold in 1968, only 2,108 were built with the chrome bumper up front.
> 
> 1968 Pontiac GTO - High Performance Pontiac Magazine


Thanks. I think that is the only thing I was aware of!

Another photo


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

so what's the asking price? :Yawn:


----------



## Too Slow '90 (Jan 17, 2015)

ALKYGTO said:


> so what's the asking price? :Yawn:



$16k. Is the WT code an HO, 350 or 360?


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Wallace Racing's Pontiac Engine Code Search


You Searched For: •Year=1968 
•Engine=400 
•Engine code=wt 
1 Matches Found (displaying 1 to 1)

Year Engine HP Engine code Trans CR Cam Head Code BBL Carb No. Misc 
1968 400 350 HP WT M 10.75 067 16 1-4 7028263 Service Manual shows 360 HP; Block Casting # 9790071


----------



## Too Slow '90 (Jan 17, 2015)

ALKYGTO said:


> Wallace Racing's Pontiac Engine Code Search
> 
> 
> You Searched For: •Year=1968
> ...



What do you think about the price?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I think that if the car hasn't had a bunch of rust out issues, and is as solid as it looks, it's worth 16k all day long. As long as it's got original floorpans and sheetmetal. If it's undergone major surgery, maybe a 12k car. Basic condition is everything here. How solid is it underneath the surface. To me, it looks pretty good. Not molested, not modified in bad taste. Nice car.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

If they are asking $16K they're thinking $14.5K and for a nice driver that just needs some interior attention and details I'd say that's not out of line. What is the original color?


----------



## Too Slow '90 (Jan 17, 2015)

ALKYGTO said:


> If they are asking $16K they're thinking $14.5K and for a nice driver that just needs some interior attention and details I'd say that's not out of line. What is the original color?


The color code is G. From what I can tell it is should be gold.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

April Gold. As much as I hate gold cars, on a '68 bumper delete car, I think it would look very classy. Especially with redline tires. Low key and elegant.


----------



## Too Slow '90 (Jan 17, 2015)

geeteeohguy said:


> April Gold. As much as I hate gold cars, on a '68 bumper delete car, I think it would look very classy. Especially with redline tires. Low key and elegant.


Too funny. I thought the same thing....it's not the original color but the original color is not for me. It's part of the equation though. When I consider what a repaint would cost it would probably go upside down quickly.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yep. That's why you don't paint it. You _drive _it! Simply keep it waxed and stored out of the weather when you aren't driving it. When you drive it, you can enjoy yourself without going nuts every time you get a tiny rock chip, etc. Restored/freshly painted cars are a lot more fuss than 'driver' cars!


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

I am with Alky on the 14.5K. It appears to be in overall good shape. Like geeteeohguy said, I'd be crawling all over it looking for rust or any possible patch repairs. If done well, these repairs pose no real problem in value. I would also want to know a little history on the engine, miles? Has it been rebuilt? How does it run? If you have to rebuild, then this would lower the price somewhat.

The endura bumper delete was not a common option and I believe it was only available on the earlier production models, but I could be wrong on that. It does not really add any value even though not common. Most GTO people want the body matching endura nose as the chrome bumper is more in line with the Lemans or Tempest.

It appears the car has the dual mirror option and the custom pedal covers having the chrome trim. Of course these could have been added.

The WT engine code for '68 is the standard 350 HP 400CI/4-speed. The 360HP HO engine was WS for the 4-speed. Your heads should be the #16 heads found cast on the center exhaust port. The 350HP used the factory 067 cam while the 360 HP used the slightly hotter 068 cam -but the 360HP automatic cars used the 067 cam.

You most likely still have the 10.5 compression ratio. I would ask the owner if he can run it on pump premium gas or has to use an octane booster. This might be a consideration if you want to drive the car a whole lot, as it could become costly. Don't think gas prices are going to stay low forever -they will eventually go up.

If you care to, you can check the numbers on the Q-jet to see if it is still original to the car. #7028263 would be the correct number.

It appears to be a car you can drive, and drive I would. I would not think about putting any big money into it at this point -only what it needed. If you put any big dollars in it, then you would most likely be upside down on it if you wanted to sell it in the short run. Now if you keep it long term, that may be a different story.:thumbsup:


----------



## Too Slow '90 (Jan 17, 2015)

PontiacJim said:


> I am with Alky on the 14.5K. It appears to be in overall good shape. Like geeteeohguy said, I'd be crawling all over it looking for rust or any possible patch repairs. If done well, these repairs pose no real problem in value. I would also want to know a little history on the engine, miles? Has it been rebuilt? How does it run? If you have to rebuild, then this would lower the price somewhat.
> 
> The endura bumper delete was not a common option and I believe it was only available on the earlier production models, but I could be wrong on that. It does not really add any value even though not common. Most GTO people want the body matching endura nose as the chrome bumper is more in line with the Lemans or Tempest.
> 
> ...



The owner has the PHS docs I believe. You said the '69 WT was a 350 hp. Is it the same for '68? I think I can get it for close to 12k so it sounds like I would be okay provided everything checks out.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

My bad. Yes, I meant 1968 and will edit my post.


----------



## Too Slow '90 (Jan 17, 2015)

PontiacJim said:


> My bad. Yes, I meant 1968 and will edit my post.



No problem. I thought that was your meaning. Am I reading the specs correctly in that the torque rating is 475?


----------



## Nightshade 68 HO (Mar 11, 2014)

If I recall the torque specs on a 68 WT standard engine are 440 foot pounds but I forget the rpm, 4400 is ringing a bell....I may be wrong. Car looks solid, and since it is an enduro delete car, it makes it a rare sight indeed at shows. April Gold really pops in the sunshine when the paint is fresh, but it is a light color. A club member had one up in the Albany, NY area and I liked it. At least it is not Me Too Vedoro Green, sorry matt, had to and could not resist.

I think 12-14 is good for that car.


----------



## Too Slow '90 (Jan 17, 2015)

Nightshade 68 HO said:


> If I recall the torque specs on a 68 WT standard engine are 440 foot pounds but I forget the rpm, 4400 is ringing a bell....I may be wrong. Car looks solid, and since it is an enduro delete car, it makes it a rare sight indeed at shows. April Gold really pops in the sunshine when the paint is fresh, but it is a light color. A club member had one up in the Albany, NY area and I liked it. At least it is not Me Too Vedoro Green, sorry matt, had to and could not resist.
> 
> I think 12-14 is good for that car.


Thanks for the info. If the weather holds out I should be bring it home this weekend.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Too Slow '90 said:


> No problem. I thought that was your meaning. Am I reading the specs correctly in that the torque rating is 475?


I have the factory specs for the '68 engines. 
350 HP @ 5000 RPM - torque is 445 @ 3000 RPM
360 HP @ 5100 RPM - torque is 445 @ 3600 RPM
360 Ram Air @ 5400 - torque is 445 @ 3800 RPM

Here you can see how the torque ratings are all the same, but the bigger cams give the higher HP, rev higher, and moves the torque curve higher up the RPM scale. The 350HP shows that this is a much better "daily driver" with its lower torque band. The RA engine is not so "streetable" as it is designed to come on strong at upper RPM's - and this is where a close ratio 4-speed takes advantage of that narrow torque window.


----------



## Too Slow '90 (Jan 17, 2015)

PontiacJim said:


> I have the factory specs for the '68 engines.
> 350 HP @ 5000 RPM - torque is 445 @ 3000 RPM
> 360 HP @ 5100 RPM - torque is 445 @ 3600 RPM
> 360 Ram Air @ 5400 - torque is 445 @ 3800 RPM
> ...



Great info. Thanks. Just curious in what is the difference in the RA Heads. I have a set and although I would consider installing them on the correct engine I wonder what they would do for performance.


----------

